# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Elektroģitāras priekšpastiprinātājs

## lone_wolf

Нашёл на Российском сайте схемку предуселителя (что-то похожее есть на сайте ELFA в собраном виде, но тут больше подрегуллировок и можно выбрать пределы диапазона частот) :

Что бы не пришлось делать выключатель, рекомендуется использовать стерео джек: средний контакт (минус от батарейки) и общий замыкаются при включении в гнездо моно кабеля => включается питание.
*Плата*

Изображение платы в разрешении 600dpi, при печати с этим разрешением, размеры будут соответствовать оригиналу. Картинка отзеркалина, имейте в виду. Если принтер не дружит с 600dpi, выставляйте по размерам платы: 4.39 х 3.38 см.
*Подключение*

Что бы правильно подключить сдвоенный переменник, делаем так: Устанавливаем ручку на максимум, затем меряем сопротивление между соседними ногами. Объединяем те, где сопротивление нулевое (или около нуля). 

К точкам "in" подключаем провода, идущие (в вашей гитаре) к переменным резисторам. Звукоснематели и переключатель оставляем.

*Расчет номиналов*


1.Определяемся с коэфицентом усиления - K. Как известно, чем больше K, тем меньше влияние наводок, однако , при К > 5 сигнал заметно искажается. Рекомендуются К=2...3. 

2.Выбираем пределы регулировки частоты тон-контроля. У меня они составляют 1000..6000 Гц. Далее этих пределов регулировка мало пригодна. Если играть по большей части через дисторшн, лучше выбрать диапазон примерно 300..2000 Гц. Настройка в этом диапазоне позволит нарулить лучшую читаемость. 

3.Так как сдвоенный переменник вещь все еще не слишком доступная, то вначале находим его, и уже исходя из его номинала рассчитываем остальные. Автор рекомендует брать его примерно 20..50 кОм 

4.Выбираем дробность фильтра тон-контроля - Q. Дробность определяет ширину полосы частот, регулируемых фильтром. Для обычных датчиков рекомендуется 3…4. 

5.Приступаем к расчетам. 

R1=5*r (r - сопротивление датчика)
R2=K*R1 

Далее решаем систему уравнений: 

Здесь F1 и F2 - пределы регулировки частот, те самые 1000 и 6000. Отсюда находим R4, C1, C2. 
Добрый человек, имя которого затерялось в  терабайтах информации, не поленился и сделал програмку для расчета номиналов. За что ему респект!  Вот файлик EXEL.

ОУ выбираем исходя из энерго-потребления: конечно пойдут наши завсегдатые NE5532 и TL072, но батарейка сядет быстро, где то через 30 часов. Так что предпочтительней NJM062, TL062, LF442 в таком порядке приоритета. 

Конденсатор Са - 1мкФ и более, но желательно не электролит. 

Вот, собственно, и все.. 

Я упростил тонконтроль - вместо переменника Tone поставил тумблер, который включает\выключает регулировку.

----------


## lone_wolf

Стаья взята с http://www.guitar-gear.ru

----------


## lone_wolf

Мой больной разум задался вопросом- а можно ли зделать так, чтобы Пределы частот F1 u F2 тоже можно было регулировать? а не брать фиксированные номиналы. Насколько мне-новичку в этий палочках, квадратиках и кружках стало понятно- выбор данных частот напрямую зависит только от значения сопротивления R4... Что можно поставить на их место для подрегуллировки сопротивления? Я предполагаю, что это возможно зделать впихнув ещё один сдвоенный потенциометр (для синхронной регуллировки обоих значений R4). Так ли это?

----------


## Jon

Tavā shēmā R4 vienkārši pagarina potenciometru. Izvēlies potenciometru ar nominālu, kas lielāks par R4 vērtību, un iegūsi to, ko tev vajag - lielākas regulēšanas iespējas. R4 kā tādu tad vispār nevajadzēs.

----------

